# emerge sawfish-1.2 (erreur de compilation)

## ERICB

J'ai présentement Sawfish-2.0-r0 et quand je veux passé à la 1.2 j'obtient l'erreur suivante :

```
REP_DL_LOAD_PATH=../../../src/.libexec REP_GTK_DONT_INITIALIZE=1 REP_LOAD_PATH=../../../lisp rep compiler -f compile-batch widgets/workspace-geometry.jl

*** File error: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type, gui/gtk-2/gdk-pixbuf

make[2]: *** [widgets/workspace-geometry.jlc] Erreur 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sawfish-1.2/work/sawfish-1.2-gtk2/lisp/sawfish/ui'

make[1]: *** [all] Erreur 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sawfish-1.2/work/sawfish-1.2-gtk2/lisp'

make: *** [all] Erreur 1

!!! ERROR: x11-wm/sawfish-1.2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 69, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

J'ai essayé de recompiler gdk-pixbuf, mais toujours la même erreur, si quelqu'un connaît une solution  :Idea:  , merci de m'aider.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

As tu unmerge sawfish 2.0?

Si ce n'est pas le cas, tu as juste à taper 

```
emerge unmerge sawfish
```

 pour supprimer l'ancienne version, ensuite la version 2 devrait mieux passer.

Si ça ne fonctionne toujours pas vérifie que tu utilise bien gtk2...

----------

## DuF

Des fois refaire un emerge rsync ça ne fait pas de mal. Mais il est délicat de passer à une version plus ancienne, assure toi aussi de ne pas utiliser sawfish pendant que tu souhaites le changer  :Smile: 

Mais faudrait lire tout ce qui concerne le downgrade, a priori c'est quelque chose pas évidente à faire.

----------

## ERICB

En fait, la 2.0 est une erreur de numérotation, quand je fais rsync il me suggère la 1.2.

----------

## DuF

tu as sans doute installé la sawfish 2.0 qui actuellement est masqué car non stable, ou peut être tu as changé tes flags et c'est pourquoi maintenant il te propose la 1.2 car c'est la dernière étant stable.

Vérifie ce que tu as dans /usr/portage/x11-wm/ et tente le emerge unmerge sawfish comme t'as dit Mat. Assure toi qd même d'avoir un autre wm au cas ou  :Smile: 

----------

## ERICB

J'ai fait un rsync plusieurs fois avant de compiler....

J'ai installer ma gentoo en septembre et par défaut il avait installer sawfish 2.0 et ensuite il me propose la 1.2 depuis quelque mois mais je n'ai jamais réussi à la compiler.

Donc je viens de faire un unmerge de la 2.0, puis un emerge de la 1.2 et toujours la même erreur. Encore pire, j'ai essayer de recompiler la 2.0 et elle ne marche plus !!

----------

## DuF

es-tu bien sûr que c'était sawfish2 en septembre ?

et pas plutot gnome2 avec metacity que tu avais ?

----------

## ERICB

Je n'ai pas été clair, c'était bien metacity avec gnome 2 mais quand j'ai fais emerge sawfish il a installé la version 2.0. J'avais l'habitude d'utiliser sawfish et non metacity que je n'aime pas trop.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Est ce que tu as essayé de l'installer à partir des sources directement, sans passer par emerge?

J'imagine que tu aura le même problême mais bon, sait on jamais...

----------

## TGL

Je confirme que 1.2 > 2.0. La 2.0, c'était la 1.1 en fait. 

Y'a plusieurs problèmes de compil' apparement avec les versions récentes de gtk, freetype, xft, etc... Perso, je ne peux plus le compiler non plus, mais pas avec les mêmes erreurs. Tu devrais faire un bugreport sur bugs.gentoo.org, en donnant la sortie d'un "emerge info", les versions des librairies sus-citées, et les messages d'erreur.

----------

